# not Chestnut Hollow again!!!



## 37fleetwood (Apr 22, 2008)

Ok, I talked to Jerry Jr. at Chestnut Hollow yesterday and during the conversation he asked me if I would post some photos for him (they only have dialup service where he is). seems he's been out back cleaning up a bit and has separated some stuff out to go (he used the word cheap people!). if you're going to Memory Lane or Ann Arbor he wanted me to encourage you to stop by and take a few frames home.he did say they were pretty crusty but who knows maybe something is good in there. anyway I said I would do it and here they are.
you can reach Jerry at:
1(810)798-3158
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 22, 2008)

ok, that's the last of them. now I'll tell him he owes me the Evinrude for being his spokesperson! do you think it will work?? 
Scott


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 22, 2008)

Once again, I am having palpitations...Loretta, where's my heart pills?


----------



## Honter12 (Apr 22, 2008)

God bless packrats.


----------



## wormdrive (Apr 22, 2008)

Can you say "tetanus Shot"


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 22, 2008)

wormdrive said:


> Can you say "tetanus Shot"




That accurately describes several of my rides...


----------



## lobsterboyx (Apr 22, 2008)

is there anything like this on the west coast? besides some of your back yards?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 22, 2008)

I heard of a place in AZ called ALL Bikes but have not personally been there. 
I was told they have tons of vintage bikes outside...

Hwy 87 at Rye 
Payson, AZ 85541
928-474-2526


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Apr 22, 2008)

I feel a road trip coming on in the future.  I have a Brother in Az. maybe I can get him to scout it for us and take some photos...  But he doesn't know a Schwinn from Shinola...lol. So I might have to go myself.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 22, 2008)

JR'S MONARK said:


> I feel a road trip coming on in the future.  I have a Brother in Az. maybe I can get him to scout it for us and take some photos...  But he doesn't know a Schwinn from Shinola...lol. So I might have to go myself.




I'm in, I have a brother in Bull head Az.
Scott


----------



## schwinnja (Apr 22, 2008)

Payson is BFE as far as Californians are concerned.
Out in the middle of nowhere.
Indian reservation country.
Definitely not around the corner from Bullhead City.
Off the beaten path between Flagstaff and Phoenix.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Apr 22, 2008)

schwinnja said:


> Payson is BFE as far as Californians are concerned.
> Out in the middle of nowhere.
> Indian reservation country.
> Definitely not around the corner from Bullhead City.
> Off the beaten path between Flagstaff and Phoenix.




  Maybe I should pay my brother a little visit... he's in a Northeast Pheonix Suburb... the name escapes me right this second... but all the more reason to pop in on him...


----------



## Aeropsycho (Apr 23, 2008)

*I have been there...*

When I got to the gate they were closed and would not let me in I had to get back to Feenix Here is a link to pictures of the place... I posted these before as Yard ART... Just open the link and you will see they have old stuff in the back to I still have not been inside!!!:o 

It is in RYE AZ...  it is a hour and a half north east of Phoenix in middle of no where there was a bad fire the day before we went and it burned right up to it across the street!!!:eek: 

Lets GO!!! Jr.!!!

Open...   http://www.pbase.com/orangecones/all_bikes

J...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 23, 2008)

Very Cool Aeropsycho


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Apr 24, 2008)

Do you think most of those frames are saveable or are they just too pitted.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 1, 2008)

Jerry says some are useable and some are junk. without actually going I don't know how you would be able to decide on getting one though.
Scott


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (May 1, 2008)

If you had a acid vat and all the stuff to do some mass painting you could spend a weekend and get a bunch ready to build up.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 1, 2008)

ColsonTwinbar said:


> If you had a acid vat and all the stuff to do some mass painting you could spend a weekend and get a bunch ready to build up.




or you could end up with a vat of disolved rust particles!
Scott


----------



## mre straightbar (May 1, 2008)

*pile o bikes*

would he be willing to let go of them at reasonable prices that would almost be worth going to eastcoast for maybe get a pool going for it


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 2, 2008)

he implied that most of it was going to be in the $10.00 to $15.00 range though you know Jerry, sometimes his version of cheap and mine are hundreds of dollars apart call and ask. maybe I could get better photos and we could make a list of what we are looking for and see if he will find them. the rat rod board suggested placing orders by city and dividing from there. I saw an old motor bike style frame I wouldn't mind playing around with if it wasn't too rusted.
Scott


----------



## mre straightbar (May 2, 2008)

*piles o bikes*

lets save em before they see another winter  maybe create somekind of velo endangered spiecies (sic)? campaign     a telethon "jerrys kids"find a lookalike to host it   cheezy lounge acts,  t-shirts, posters,guerilla stickering       whoa! getting a froth.


----------

